# Henry Ford plans



## Herbiev (Jan 7, 2013)

G'day all. I have always wanted to build the Henry Ford's first engine but sending money oversees to buy the plans is a very expensive exercise when done by conventional means. 
Fortunately, I have just learned that Leon R now has access to Paypal and email. The following is an email I received from him today

herbie, the total pkg, dwngs, photos DVD on machine work plus piston ring &atomizer screens
$50 US incl shipping . builder would need access to metal lathe & milling machine . at 75 yrs
a late arrival to 21st cent. i use a trusted friends paypal [email protected]   the name
claude jones  will appear. all the best .
leon ridenour
4610 sunflower rd
knoxville tn USA
37909-1425
Hope this helps members outside the USA who have been pondering the same idea.


----------



## brian13b (Oct 3, 2013)

??? I'm confused, where did u order them from??


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Oct 3, 2013)

He's in Australia so overseas to him is here.

And here is close - I'm only a couple hours from that guy.


----------

